# Alphabets of the world



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

It's funny to see some similarities btw the neo-Tifinagh alphabet in Morocco and the Cree alphabet in Canada


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Arabic alphabet*











* Arabic
* Azeri (Iran)
* Balochi
* Berber
* Fulani (on occasion)
* Hausa (on occasion)
* Kanuri (on occasion)
* Kashmiri
* Kazakh in China
* Kurdish (Iran and Iraq)
* Malagasy (until the 19th c.)
* Malay (14th - 17th c.)
* Mazanderani
* Ottoman Turkish
* Punjabi (Pakistan)
* Persian
* Pashtu
* Sindhi
* Sulu
* Swahili (on occasion)
* Tajik (on occasion)
* Urdu
* Uyghur

Many languages of Russia and Central Asia before replacement with Latin and later Cyrillic

* Bashkir
* Kazakh
* Kyrgyz
* Tatar
* Uzbek* in occasion Belarusian language










Kufi style from Irak










Nashki style from Morocco










Deewani style from Turkey










Riqa style from Egypt










Taliq style from Iran










Thuluth style from Arabia










Maghribi style from Morocco










Mohaqq style from Arabia


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

Ah...so now we have an _alphabet_ thread.

Oh well - here and here are some of my own inventions


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

I've always found the Arabic script rather 'scribblish' - just as if someone has drawn a line with some random curves, curls and bumps in it...

The calligraphy though is beautiful:










Try that with Latin...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

its spectacular the way they use Arab calligraphy in monuments as decoration :yes:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

A little sample of Thaana (unique to the Maldives) I took in a seaplane:










Reads right to left like Arabic


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The voyels are like arabic too


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

German:
A (Ä) B C D E F G H I J K L M N O (Ö) P Q R S (ß) T U (Ü) V W X Y Z
a (ä) b c d e f g h i j k l m n o (ö) p q r s t u (ü) v w x y z


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Runes, the alphabet of my ancestors


















There are variations on it depending on age and location


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Stop signal in Morocco ( arabic+ berber)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^Neat. Someone should start a thread about different "Stop" signs.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

A glimpse of the different languages and scripts of South Asia. If you notice the southern scripts look vaguely similar, the central scripts combine around Devanagari and the NE scripts are in Arabic script. (Urdu in Pakistan)


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Arabic is the only official script in Xinjiang, whilst elsewhere it is co-official with Chinese in China? Strange map.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

how the **** does this have anything to do with travel and tourism in anyway...


----------

